# Different finds !



## Foreshore9 (Mar 8, 2021)

Finding all kinds of different things what a great new hobby !


----------



## yacorie (Mar 9, 2021)

Lots of times the lids are worth more than the jars - looks like one of your lids is a Woodbury - with the small metal cap in the middle.

lids are always sought after by collectors


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 9, 2021)

I got a box of lids like that also. It has completed more ball jars than i can remember.. always amazed when they fit. Never know when you or a friend needs one. I agree buddy, this is a great hobby!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## yacorie (Mar 9, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I got a box of lids like that also. It has completed more ball jars than i can remember.. always amazed when they fit. Never know when you or a friend needs one. I agree buddy, this is a great hobby!
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



you should post up some pics?  I’m looking for some different lids to finish jars


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 9, 2021)

yacorie said:


> you should post up some pics?  I’m looking for some different lids to finish jars


Okay, I will. If you need any I would be happy to assist! In the basement, just have to get them out. Post later if not tomorrow definitely. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Skadman4 (Mar 11, 2021)

I'm having a hard time in my area finding lids, both zinc and glass. I would love to be able to dig replacement, but I'm always looking for them for sale. Again not a lot of availability, that are not priced as gold, in my area. Great finds!

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 11, 2021)

yacorie said:


> you should post up some pics?  I’m looking for some different lids to finish jars


Here is one box. It is all the same stuff. Clear,aqua, big and small. I have screw top also. I have some wire bails that are in decent shape. They are on ball and atlas easy seal jars I do not have or even care whether I do. See anything you might need or want better pictures of. Screw tops are crusty but still usable. I have a couple boxes of jars that have the wire on them if anyone needs.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Skadman4 (Mar 11, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Here is one box. It is all the same stuff. Clear,aqua, big and small. I have screw top also. I have some wire bails that are in decent shape. They are on ball and atlas easy seal jars I do not have or even care whether I do. See anything you might need or want better pictures of. Screw tops are crusty but still usable. I have a couple boxes of jars that have the wire on them if anyone needs.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


My friend, I believe you have a slight overabundance of glass and glassware

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 11, 2021)

Skadman4 said:


> My friend, I believe you have a slight overabundance of glass and glassware
> 
> Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


I'm sure there is a medication for it...yeah another quack medicine is just what the doctor ordered.
ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## Skadman4 (Mar 11, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I'm sure there is a medication for it...yeah another quack medicine is just what the doctor ordered.
> ROBBYBOBBY64


Retail therapy got that many May as well add another

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 11, 2021)

Pound for pound i think marbles are some of the smallest valuable glass collectables. What do you think...?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Skadman4 (Mar 11, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Pound for pound i think marbles are some of the smallest valuable glass collectables. What do you think...?
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Absolutely, and you have multiple options for the type, and a price point for any budget. As far as visual impact, haven't seen any other wow me like they can

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## yacorie (Mar 11, 2021)

I don’t see anything in that box that I need to complete jars.
For the zinc lids - the most sought after ones are ones with lugs and/or debossed writing on the top.

ones that say atlas or ball are common but there are others that have other writing on them ans can be worth a fair amount of money


----------



## Skadman4 (Mar 11, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Pound for pound i think marbles are some of the smallest valuable glass collectables. What do you think...?
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


My smallest and one of the most expensive things I own

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 11, 2021)

yacorie said:


> I don’t see anything in that box that I need to complete jars.
> For the zinc lids - the most sought after ones are ones with lugs and/or debossed writing on the top.
> 
> ones that say atlas or ball are common but there are others that have other writing on them ans can be worth a fair amount of money


Okay Yacorie no problem. I promised to post pictures of the lids.  A promise is a promise. It is what it is.
Lol!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 11, 2021)

Skadman4 said:


> My smallest and one of the most expensive things I own
> 
> Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


So small i can't even see the picture. Lol!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Skadman4 (Mar 11, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> So small i can't even see the picture. Lol!
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Lol ok here are the 1) smallest at 10mm onion skin Handmade German and the 2) largest at 28mm handmade by Robert Hammond 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 11, 2021)

Skadman4 said:


> Lol ok here are the 1) smallest at 10mm onion skin Handmade German and the 2) largest at 28mm handmade by Robert Hammond
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Skadman4 (Mar 11, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Beautiful.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Quite the difference from that first set I thought was amazing.... I paid more in Shipping than the whole jar was worth lol

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 11, 2021)

Skadman4 said:


> Quite the difference from that first set I thought was amazing.... I paid more in Shipping than the whole jar was worth lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


I know, that's why I only do lots or buy multiple items to help with the cost of shipping.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 11, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I know, that's why I only do lots or buy multiple items to help with the cost of shipping.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


If I really want something I will break down and buy one item. Especially if it is rare.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Skadman4 (Mar 11, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> If I really want something I will break down and buy one item. Especially if it is rare.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I did actually dig a marble... all by myself and not at the homestead lol.... I don't know how I seen it in that mess but it is the only one I have ever. The others were not muddy and gross like it was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 11, 2021)

Skadman4 said:


> I did actually dig a marble... all by myself and not at the homestead lol.... I don't know how I seen it in that mess but it is the only one I have ever. The others were not muddy and gross like it was
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooooh! Sweet, beats those chicken marbles to shame. Though they were very cool. Remember that post. The old homestead one.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Skadman4 (Mar 11, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Oooooh! Sweet, beats those chicken marbles to shame. Though they were very cool. Remember that post. The old homestead one.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I was sad to leave that project, but this was the next property over so I was not completely lost from its charm. I tell you what, this dig and the amount of skwfhskfkejvw we found was insane. 1930-1980... all pushed up into piles or in burn pits. Amazing what made it out intact though 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Skadman4 (Mar 11, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Oooooh! Sweet, beats those chicken marbles to shame. Though they were very cool. Remember that post. The old homestead one.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I do, and come to find out. They were military use. They came to that farm in the rail cars where they beat around in the empty containers to clean out build up and coal dust. Also they did use them for "casters" in the box cars for cast iron stoves and other heavy cargo where hand trucks or sleds were no use. I bet they were stoked when a pallet jack came along. The oddest item I believe. Kept the fowl from drowning and rail road running. Then as a game piece for local kids... 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Skadman4 (Mar 12, 2021)

Most definitely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 12, 2021)

Skadman4 said:


> Most definitely //uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20210312/194568795bd00e2bde219abb37571cfc.jpg
> 
> Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


Animal! That is so funny. Muppets and marbles can go together. Now we need a Muppet forum! Lol!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Skadman4 (Mar 12, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Animal! That is so funny. Muppets and marbles can go together. Now we need a Muppet forum! Lol!
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


This showed up on my page after my comment of the glass being better behaved
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## treeguyfred (Mar 12, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> smallest valuable glass collectables


Yups, Robby it just makes sense, tiny in stature, but when a collector wants a Christensen Cyclone or Guinea, or an Akro 4 color Special corkscrew they are going to PAY! some handmades can command a big price too.
 Here are three small handmades that could get some dollars..
 Blue & white no twist  with mica 5/8" , Four color coreless 9/16", and a tiny peppermint divided core twist 3/8"



~Fred


----------



## Skadman4 (Mar 12, 2021)

treeguyfred said:


> Yups, Robby it just makes sense, tiny in stature, but when a collector wants a Christensen Cyclone or Guinea, or an Akro 4 color Special corkscrew they are going to PAY! some handmades can command a big price too.
> Here are three small handmades that could get some dollars..
> Blue & white no twist with mica 5/8" , Four color coreless 9/16", and a tiny peppermint divided core twist 3/8"
> 
> ...


See I know all about that little she devil peppermint twist, I was out bid and over my set price point within 7 minutes of the auction starting. ..blew my mind. I have paid $130's for my collection star... but it went way on past that. So beautiful and the light plays through them so well... I could watch them for hours 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## treeguyfred (Mar 12, 2021)

Skadman4 said:


> See I know all about that little she devil peppermint twist, I was out bid and over my set price point within 7 minutes of the auction starting


can you tell me when that auction occurred and which auction site it was ...Was it the Rabbit run?
~Fred


----------



## Skadman4 (Mar 12, 2021)

treeguyfred said:


> can you tell me when that auction occurred and which auction site it was ...Was it the Rabbit run?
> ~Fred


Last year. I think I found it on this page from Facebook. 





__





						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com
				




Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------

